# Lee County Alabama Buck ???????



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know this guy, but a couple of people that work with me say they do, and claim this is real. The buck was supposedly taken the last week of January, south of Auburn. That is about allI know, they told me about it in person last week and I asked one of them to email me pics when they got them......Well they did.

So here are a few.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I didnt have it score, I knew it was going to be shy. Did make a nice Euro Mount.:letsdrink


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a stud for sure!

There is a thread on aldeer about it. It seems to be legit with a little confusion as to where it was actually killed, but most do! LOL!



:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown





I also heard that that guy isn't the one that shot it. There are more pics on aldeer.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *skullworks (2/7/2010)*That is a stud for sure!
> There is a thread on aldeer about it. It seems to be legit with a little confusion as to where it was actually killed, but most do! LOL!
> 
> :bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown
> ...


*Post what you know from the other site. I don't know any more than what I shared, but it is cool that the deer was killed in Alabama, and it would be nice to know the whole story. Of course there is alot to assume, but that buck could very well,test the Alabama Record. *


----------



## Griggs Taxidermy (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow Very Nice Buck......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I would have let him grow fer another yearoke:letsdrink I just wanna know if they were able to remove the tree from that poor deers head???:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

id like to have the blonde in the background too:letsdrink


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/7/2010)*id like to have the blonde in the background too:letsdrink


I'm not going to take the high road. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bullshark (2/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (2/7/2010)*id like to have the blonde in the background too:letsdrink
> ...


*That's funny. There are some other pictures,a couple of whichshe is alot more profound in.*


----------



## cps57 (Dec 23, 2009)

Man thats a monster !!!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

http://aldeer.com/



Ah heck....it doesn't post a direct link. It is page 3 of the general forum if you want to see it. No talk of impropriety or illegal just talking about whether it was killed in Lee or Russell county....you know how everyone wants to know exactly where it was killed. LOL!























I understand that this is the hunter that killed it.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Aldeer Thread


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (2/7/2010)*
> ...


Well lets see them..


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I live about 3-4 miles from where he was killed(Society Hill). It is no suprise that a big one was knocked down over here. The Mann's family has alot of land with alot of big deer. I don't know that it was killed on some of the property but I am sure he has spent some time over there.

I saw a 150-155 in Opelika 3 years ago and a 160 in Seale(Russel County) this year.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm gonna have to give this one a Garbo DANG!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked with a buddy of mine in montgomery and he said the buck is definitely legit and was killed in near Auburn. He saw pics of the kill site. Said it was in some pines. 



174" is a stud of a deer for AL.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Buddy of mine lives off of society hill rd. and he said that its legit, u got all of edward sistrunks land, george mann's right there big farmin community, but they said it was killed off of Hwy 51 i dont know where though,all i can say is Freak!


----------

